# γαριδάκια = cheese puffs, cheese curls, corn curls



## nickel (Aug 6, 2010)

*Cheese puffs*, cheese curls, cheese balls, or corn curls are a puffed corn snack, coated with a mixture of cheese or cheese-flavored powders. Common brands include Cheetos (U.S.), Cheez Doodles (Northeastern U.S. and limited national distribution), Cheezies (Canada), and Wotsits (U.K.). They are manufactured by extruding heated corn dough through a die that forms the particular shape. They may be ball-shaped, curly ("cheese curls"), straight, or irregularly shaped. Some cheese puffs are puffy while others are crunchy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheese_puffs​
Στη συνέχεια το άρθρο της Wikipedia δίνει την εκδοχή του για τον εφευρέτη των γαριδακιών (των γαριδακιών για τα οποία το ΛΝΕΓ λέει «χωρ. γεν.» — δίνει όμως και χορταστικό ορισμό, οπότε το παραβλέπω: «καθένα από τα μικρά κομμάτια (σε σχήμα συνήθ. μικρής γαρίδας) έτοιμης και πρόχειρης βιομηχανοποημένης τροφής από τυρί, ντομάτα, τεχνητές και χρωστικές ουσίες, η οποία κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά σε πλαστικά σακουλάκια και καταναλώνεται κυρίως από παιδιά ή προσφέρεται συνοδευτικά με ποτό»). Στους εφευρέτες δεν θα βρείτε τον Μόρι Γιοχάι, που πέθανε στα 90 του την περασμένη εβδομάδα, και που σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia λάνσαρε τα Cheez Doodles τη δεκαετία του 1950, αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς «ο άνθρωπος που εφηύρε τα γαριδάκια», όπως τον θέλουν τα Νέα. Σιγά μην έλεγαν «ο εφευρέτης των γαριδακιών»!


----------

